# Rosette area to City of Rocks road status



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Looking to take Dove Creek rd to Valley Lynn Rd - just wanted to see if anyone knows how the condition of those roads are and make sure there's access..I know theres lots of private land/ranches up that way. I'm never up that way and want to take the scenic route to City of Rocks from SLC.
thanks!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Been forever since I have gone that way but I believe they are county roads so access should be fine. It was not a problem back when I went that way.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

The roads are good to travel on, I was just up there last year I deer hunt by the raft river I use the Lynn road a lot, and we always make a trip to city of rocks during the week to get more supplies and yes its a nice scenic drive lots of historical sites in the area ,Almo Idaho is also a nice old western little town in the same area.


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks! Yep the roads were great. What a nice area of Utah! the views around the west side of the raft river mountains are amazing. Will need to do more exploring up there and try to get up into those mountains from the north side.


----------

